# SAS Saturday Night Dance Party



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

*Let's get this s*** started!*


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## StuckInMyHead (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Everybody dance awkwardly now
duh duh-duh-duh 
duh duh-duh-duh


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Sh*ts about to pop off.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

...never again


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> ...never again


LOL! we were killing it man! 





it would of been better if i could of read the lyrics though


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Lmao for some reason this song makes me laugh.


----------



## StuckInMyHead (Mar 25, 2013)

*Japanese commercial*






These guys are putting Beyoncé to shame!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

we need some more jams up in dis party


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

O EE O EE O


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Limmy said:


> we need some more jams up in dis party


The nostalgia is killing me


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Cam1 said:


>


Wow


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Project X? How about Project SAS?


----------



## StuckInMyHead (Mar 25, 2013)

Limmy said:


>


Dat is my jam! :clap


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

*You know the rules.. And so do I...*


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

(im super sorry if anyone finds this offensive)


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

It's the clubbing seals!


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)

lol you guys this is the best


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Lish3rs said:


> It's the clubbing seals!





stomachknots said:


> lol you guys this is the best


Go home you're drunk, it's Monday now. :teeth


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Let's do this!


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

B-but, it's not even nighttime yet!

Oh well. . .


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

reiitaia said:


> B-but, it's not even nighttime yet!


It is somewhere. hahah this cat is pimp!!


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

in on another lonely saturday night...


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

starts 1.59


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

TGI Tuesday


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

oh we're only supposed to post on saturdays?.. my bad!


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Yep had some drunk people dancing during the week...

But now it's time to get things started


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

infamous93 said:


> ...never again


u r 1 cheeky kunt m8, i swear to me mum's life.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

TGI Sunday.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

yay!! dance party!!!!!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

"I don't dance.."


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Mild (Aug 31, 2012)

*a*

I want that casio


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

This is how SAS parties!


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

This is an accurate representation of how I dance.











FoundAndLost said:


>


A+


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol. Why do I find this thread just....


Sad.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

o
\ /
/ \

o
- \
|/

o
\ \
/ /

o
- -
\ /


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

Gwaenyc said:


>


Love it


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

infamous93 said:


>


Baby baby baby!


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm busy tonight but I'm getting my groove on early


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

(>'-')> <('-'<) ^(' - ')^ (>'-')> <('-'<)


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

enjo said:


> Lol. Why do I find this thread just....
> 
> Sad.


It's a dance party! Cheer up and join the fun...:boogie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yay! Its Saturday again! Ill dance with all of you.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Always wanted to post this classic somewhere


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

White people


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## ZRebellion (Mar 20, 2011)

luv the topic! :clap


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

:boogie :evil:banana :clap


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

Too funny!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

aint no party like a SAS party cuz an SAS party don't stop!! (cuz we don't have anything else to do)


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

This thread has me laughing so hard. See you SASers same place same time next week.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

sorry i missed it. i'll be here next saturday.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I thought this thread was going to be something along the lines of 'Lets all buy consoles and dance games and make a dance club'. That would have been scary.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have run out of alcohol.

So i have to get buy on drunk i have.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I have run out of alcohol.
> 
> So i have to get buy on drunk i have.


Less yapping and more dancing


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

Darn it. I missed the party :sigh


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

It has been a while.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

And I found the perfect gif...hopefully no one else has posted it.

Dance dance dance


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

whoo~


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Look at thosssee movess!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I couldn't even dance with my wife at our wedding.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

If this were an irl party, this is how it would end for me.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Meadowlark (Jan 3, 2011)

Janet Reno's Dance Party!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* twerk twerk* 
It's saturday errrrday


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> * twerk twerk*
> It's saturday errrrday


No.

It's.

Not.

._________.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Raeden said:


> No.
> 
> It's.
> 
> ...


Yes : <


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Yes : <


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Raeden said:


>


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Meadowlark (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

No no this is a bar we all sit here and talk about nothing and drink until were on the floor

No dancing


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Aw yissss


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)




----------

